# Looking for "Tony Fisher" lube testers = FREE LUBE! (for some)



## Tony Fisher (Apr 17, 2015)

A while ago I thought I would add some kind of lube to my puzzle shop. So in 2014 my company started drilling for silicone oil in the English channel. We struck lucky in November and we are now pumping thousands of barrels a day.






Ok so technically that is a lie but I would however like to stock some lube. Since I live in the UK it makes more sense to source it from a local company than attempt to buy wholesale branded puzzle lube from abroad. I have managed to find a supplier of a 50CST silicone oil near to where I live that I personally like. This is the first silicone oil that I have tried though and I really don't know if the stuff is all the same or varies (apart from the weight of course). So basically I am looking for a few expert cubers to try it out and report back here. If they say the stuff is rubbish I won't stock it. If it's considered ok then I'll stick a label on it and sell it on my site. 
The details- If you are interested please send me a PM with a link to your official WCA page and a quick note saying why you would make a good tester. I should say that my selection will be heavily biased towards those with high rankings in any event. If selected you will receive free of charge around 25ml (half a bottle) of the silicone oil in the container below. It is sealed so you need to cut off the top mm or so. It will have a temporary hand written label in case of custom inspection. I have checked and the liquid is allowed through regular post including airmail. I will let this run for a few days and contact those I select. The quantity I send out will depend on the response and the rankings of those responding.
Should I sell the product the bottles will be 50ml and a have a proper label. The price as yet is undecided.


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks cool!


----------



## wtc (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello!
I live in England aswell as you and that means shipping this too me will be very cheap! Also i can review the lube on my youtube channel (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA-HyiEQ0APqXBqTpRpq0jw) and that will give it more popularity.
Also, i currently dont have any lube apart from silicone lubricant from halfords so this will help both me and you. please send to me!
regards, 
WillTheCuber (William Cairns)


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice man, how do i apply?


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 17, 2015)

darckhitet said:


> Very nice man, how do i apply?



Did you read the post?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks to all those that applied. The offer is now closed and I have sent PMs to those selected. They are Cuboy63, Coolster01, Blake4512 and giorgi. I have asked them to give honest opinions of the lube on this thread.


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 20, 2015)

I would have like to do this. Hope it works out!


----------



## illius (Apr 20, 2015)

Where are you getting the lube from? I am in London, so, I was wondering, as I might want to buy in bulk.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,

Your PM inbox is full, so I am unable to message you back with postage details. Let me know when it's clear.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 24, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your PM inbox is full, so I am unable to message you back with postage details. Let me know when it's clear.


It's ok now though yours is full as well.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 24, 2015)

I seems I missed my chance


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 26, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Let me know when it's clear.


I am still waiting for your details.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 26, 2015)

So I got this lube 2 days ago and I lubed some of my puzzles 2x2-5x5. My first impressions were that this lube made my already lubed fast cubes even more faster and the puzzles unlubed quite fast and smooth I would say lubed worked out really well just like other best lubes out there.I will continue using this lube for lubing the pieces and for the big cubes. I can write more later but I think this lube is very good and you should start selling it


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 27, 2015)

I am still receiving new PMs by people offering to test it. Thanks to all but as stated a while ago the offer is now closed. 



giorgi said:


> So I got this lube 2 days ago and I lubed some of my puzzles 2x2-5x5. My first impressions were that this lube made my already lubed fast cubes even more faster and the puzzles unlubed quite fast and smooth I would say lubed worked out really well just like other best lubes out there.I will continue using this lube for lubing the pieces and for the big cubes. I can write more later but I think this lube is very good and you should start selling it


Thanks.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 8, 2015)

Got this lube about a week ago and so far I am pretty impressed with it. It is pretty similar to maru lube in that is not very viscous, and that it will make a cube fast but for a short period of time. I would only recommend using this lube on the pieces of a cube, but not the core. Used this in my main multiple times and it seems like the cube is always best right after putting this lube in (just like maru lube). Definitely recommend this.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 22, 2015)

Thanks to giorgi and Cuboy63. 
Blake4512 & Coolster01, If you have received the lube and had a chance to test it please give your views here. Coolster01, your message box is still full.
I hope to have the lube available on my website shortly.


----------



## natezach728 (May 22, 2015)

From Bill's and giorgi's reviews, it seems like this lube is really good. Looks like I'll be purchasing some when it comes out! Can't wait to see what it does to my dead main skewb.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 25, 2015)

So, I've been using this lube on random cubes I have around (some 3x3s, random big cubes, etc.) and I actually like it quite a bit. I am quite used to using 50k traxxas on my cubes so when I found out that the lube had a much lower viscosity than what I am used to, I was eager to see how it would compare with what I had used before. From what I have found, it seems that the effects of the lube vary based on the amount you put in - I found that a very tiny amount resulted in the cube feeling a bit faster than before (not as fast as maru though, but close), but after putting quite a bit in, the cube felt a bit slower. Be aware that if you plan to use a tiny amount, you may have to add some more every once in a while. What I found interesting about using a large amount was how it made the cube slower (like 50k traxxas), but it didn't have the gummy feel like 50k does if you put enough in. I personally do not like this feel for my 3x3 because I prefer gummy cubes and the cube had a *smoother* feel after using a large amount, which just didn't feel normal to me. However, I like this feel for big cubes because of the controllable feel, but I prefer a tiny amount in my 3x3s. Overall, this lube seems to have very similar properties to traxxas with regards to the speed and seems to reduce the gummy feel that traxxas seems to leave behind. If the price is right, I'd say it would definitely be worth giving it a try. 

I would like to thank Tony for giving me the opportunity to test his product and I wish him luck with his store!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks all. I am still looking forward to Coolster01's review. 
The lube is now available in my puzzle shop for a trial period - http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/puzzleshop.html .


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Alright, sorry about the delay. Here is my review:

First impressions: This lube is really thin, like maru lube. It basically is like water. 

First cube I put it in was my broken in AoLong (plastic is soft). I really wasn't a big fan, because it made the cube feel really "sticky", unlike how I expected. I thought it would make it feel like maru lube.

BUT, when I put it in my new HuaLong (hard plastic), I found that it really sped it up a lot and lasted longer than maru lube. It was amazing. So, by observation, it seems as though this lube is really good with harder plastic puzzles (skewbs also) because it won't make the cube all sticky, but rather really fast. It's not great for softer plastic puzzles (anything really broken in and old). 

This lube is really good for lubing pieces, not the core, due to its thinness. I can tell you that I would _much_ rather put the lube in than not (some lubes make the cube worse), so it's a great lube, especially for some certain newer puzzles!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

